# HELP! FATAL ERROR : D3DERR not available;mpD3D get device Caps(adapter,devicetype,8ca



## SINA (Oct 5, 2008)

I have been trying to download Devil May Cry 4 on my computer and this error keeps coming up and i don't know much about computers to figure out wher to go and how to fix it                                                                                                                      thank you SINA


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: HELP! FATAL ERROR : D3DERR not available;mpD3D get device Caps(adapter,devicetype*

whats ur pc config...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: HELP! FATAL ERROR : D3DERR not available;mpD3D get device Caps(adapter,devicetype*



SINA said:


> I have been trying to download Devil May Cry 4 on my computer




Illegallllcan't help u sorry


----------

